# Ace Transfer Co ElastoFlex



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello,

Doing a job right now with the elastoflex. I have tried their samples in the past and they were great. I am curious though as to their instructions. Says to press for 10 to 12 seconds and then repress with their flex pad for 18-20 seconds. 

So is the first press without teflon? And second, the flex pad I have is from stahls which I assume is basically the same thing, but 20 seconds more press time seems to be somewhat long , especially at 330 degrees fahrenheit. 

Anyone else had practice with them? They are turning out great and doing a test wash now but was hoping for some advice because instructions do seem a lot different then most companies I have used.

Thanks


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Pretty sure you don't want to use a teflon sheet on the first press. It will dissipate the heat. Not sure what a flex pad is. I would cut up a transfer and just experiment with different times, and temps until you find what works best. Good luck.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We did 230 holloway jackets using elastoflex a few years ago, they really held up well. First press was just the transfer, second press was with the flex pad we bought from Ace. It's not a regular teflon sheet, it has somewhat of a grid effect to it.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We have been using the elastoflex for about 4 years now. Never had any issues.
Do not use a Teflon sheet for first press, just the transfer. They are hot peel now so saves a lot of time.


----------

